# Racer Challenge $$$$ Easley,SC 6/4



## Craig (Jan 1, 1970)

On June 4th Carolina RC Speedway will host the first Racer$ Challenge Event. Rules are simple, any 4wd electric touring car, any 6-cell battery pack up to 3600mah, Stock or 21t Spec motors, three heats and main event. The race day format would include by random draw a combination of oval racing and touring racing. BUT as you came to get your radio you don't know which one it will be. As you get your transponder the race format is drawn out of a hat (or other receptacle) and you go to that track. By not knowing which track it will be on, you will need to find a universal setup that will work with both tracks. This way no special touring or oval setups or motors or gearing, it's the same for both tracks. Don't say it can't be done, I did it in testing last week. Then instead of just the final race determining the winner, you take an average of the best 3 of 4 for the day. 

Touring body or Nascar body, no wings, OEM TC spoilers or max of 1" spoiler, no combination, 1500 gram weight, 4wd electric touring cars.

$20 entry fee for the race and pay back 75%, So 3rd gets 20%, 2nd=30%, 1st=50%. cash. Awards will be cash payback, no trophies.

NOW WHO'S THE DRIVER?!

for additional info e-mail cprahl at charter net
or visit our web site at www.hobbysc.com
or www.carolinarc.com
Carolina RC Speedway is located in Easley,SC about 10 minutes from Greenville,SC

Oval track is 360ft low banked asphalt oval, 24ft wide lanes, 50ft wide infield, 90ft straights.
Touring track is 100ft x 75ft asphalt.

AMBrc lap counting, personals encouraged. Handout transponders available at no extra charge.


----------



## pepe (Sep 29, 2001)

Craig is this just one class, or will there be regular racing as well?


----------



## Craig (Jan 1, 1970)

This is just a specialty class. All other classes are racing as normal.


----------

